# Químico-biológolo



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Hola, ¿podría alguien por favor decirme cuál es el título profesional de una persona que ha estudiado en la universidad y se dedica a realizar exámenes de laboratorio?  No es un carrera técnica. En español el título del profesional es Químico Biólogo.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Vell Bruixot

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> Hola, ¿podría alguien por favor decirme cuál es el título profesional de una persona que ha estudiado en la universidad y se dedica a realizar exámenes de laboratorio? No es un carrera técnica. En español el título del profesional es Químico Biólogo.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Biochemist?


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Thank you, Vell Bruixot!


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

¡Ah! No había visto tu signo de interrogación. ¿No estas seguro que sea Biochemist? Yo no tengo idea cómo se dice, solo se que necesito traducir: Licenciado Químico Biologo. Es la persona que hace los análisis de la sangre, orina, etc.  Busqué en posts anteriores y encontré:  *pharmacobiological chemist* como traducción de Químico farmacobiólogo; sin embargo, en esos post no dice qué es un Químico farmacobiólogo ¿alguiensabe?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> ¡Ah! No había visto tu signo de interrogación. ¿No estas seguro que sea Biochemist? Yo no tengo idea cómo se dice, solo se que necesito traducir: Licenciado Químico Biologo. Es la persona que hace los análisis de la sangre, orina, etc. Busqué en posts anteriores y encontré: pharmacobiological chemist como traducción de Químico farmacobiólogo; sin embargo, en esos post no dice qué es un Químico farmacobiólogo ¿alguiensabe?


 

Biochemistry = Bioquímica
Estudio de los procesos y compuestos químicos en organismos vivos.
Fuente: American Institute for Medical and Biological Engineering

No es el técnico (Técnico en Laboratorio de Análisis Clínicos o Químico especialista en Análisis clínicos) que hace aquellos análisis como lo hacen en las clinicas, porque el bioquimico generalmente se dedica a la investigacion cientifica. Bueno, depende en el país, mi unica experiencia en estos campos fue en los EEUU. 

La farmacobiología sería otra cosa, otra especialización


----------



## MHCKA

Bioquímico. Es licenciatura, en caso de que lo especifique, podría referirse al Ingeniero Bioquímico.

Los QFB tienen que ver específicamente con medicamentos.

Al que tu haces mención le llaman Químico clínico y es distinto del Bioquímico.


----------



## Marxelo

En algunos sitios lo encuentro como *chemical biologist*.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Muchas gracias a tod@s. Definitivamente no es Licenciado en Bioquímica y si el farmacobiólogo tiene que ver específicamente con medicamentos, tampoco es. Se que depende de cada país por eso describí cuál es el trabajo que hace esta persona. En mi país es un profesional que estudió 5 años en la universidad pero quizá en EEUU es una carrera técnica de 3. 

Más fácil, ¿cuál es el título de la persona que pone su sello y su firma en el resultado de un examen de laboratorio? 

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Marxelo

Para mí tiene que ser un biólogo con especialización en química biológica.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Marxelo, ¿me podrías dar el link, por favor? Donde encontraste *chemical biologist*


----------



## MHCKA

Entonces definitivamente es *Químico clínico* y no solamente se entiende a este profesional así acá en México, también en Chile y en Argentina.

http://www.fednacquimicos.com.mx/
http://www.schqc.cl/


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Muchas gracias MHCKA. Ya revisé y sí son esos profesionales; ahora bien, ¿el título sería algo así como *Licenciate in **Clinical Chemistry and Laboratory Medicine?*


----------



## MHCKA

gotcha!

That's another thread.

Sería bueno que pusieras cual es el original para ayudarte. Si no es que cierran este hilo y te indican que tienes que abrir otro...


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Gracias MHCKA


----------



## Marxelo

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> Marxelo, ¿me podrías dar el link, por favor? Donde encontraste *chemical biologist*






> PASADENA, Calif.--California Institute of Technology *chemical biologist* Linda Hsieh-Wilson has been named one of this year's new Howard Hughes Medical Institute Investigators...



http://mr.caltech.edu/press_releases/12664


Hay varios, sólo es cuestión de googlear un poco y ver si se ajusta a lo que buscás.


----------

